
Systemd compat for doas - beefhash
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=149902196520920&w=2
======
mrweasel
A little more explanation is available here:
[https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237#issue-2393780...](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237#issue-239378060)

I don't know what the POSIX standard says about having a number as the first
digit of your username. If it's not allowed, systemd is doing the right thing
by rejecting the username, while doing the wrong thing by defaulting to root
and starting the service. If a username is invalid, whatever the reason, that
service simply shouldn't be started.

~~~
nieve
As previously discussed it's allowed by POSIX and supported by major
distributions and Unixen. The systemd team's assertion that it's not is based
on a couple of programs, mainly one Debian utility. Basically they don't
believe that it should be allowed and they don't want to put in even the
tiniest fix, so they're asserting that it's invalid based on prejudice.

~~~
JdeBP
Zbigniew Jędrzejewski-Szmek is a systemd developer and clearly wants to put in
this tiny fix:

* [https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/6300](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/6300)

